# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  القاموس(الكلمة ومعناها)

## فضايل القطيف

على المشارك أن يضع كلمة باللغة الأنجليزية ، ومن يأتي بعده يضع معناها بالعربي ، ولكن بشرط
1- أن لا تتكرر الكلمة

نبدأ
welcome

----------


## khozam

اهلا وسهلا وتاتي في معنى تفضل عند البعض

----------


## khozam

food

----------


## فضايل القطيف

طعام 
شكله الموضوع ماعجب الاعضاء تشكر الحبيب44على مرورك جبرت بخاطري الله لايكسر لك خاطر

----------


## جنون الذكريات

كلمتي : moon

شكراً على الموضوع

----------


## كبرياء

*قـــــمر ...~*

----------


## كبرياء

كلمــــــتي .....~

PridE 

هع

----------


## جنون الذكريات

معناهاا : الفخر

----------


## جنون الذكريات

كلمتي : moot

----------

